# eastlake cei



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

anything doing at eastlake cei, it usually jumps off w/ the cold weather?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I know they have that big no trespass sign again


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I talked to a cop up around there yesterday and they said they will ticket you, even though I saw a couple guys there. Take your chances, but no fish is worth a $150 ticket.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

What about the Avon warm water? Same situation?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

There is no ice at the pier also? 

Thanks Arch....


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

They used to lay down a telephone pole to block the entrance to Eastlake CEI. Now they have installed steel gates and signs. They say its just too dangerous with all the spray from the lake turning the place into a giant sheet of ice!


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yea I stopped up there today to see what was going on and there were 4 people there. It gets packed with a lot of people there once the fishing is good. People have been fishing it for years until last year there was a bogus story that someone fell in so they blocked it off. I dont know if it wsa just a rumor or the city really said it, but I have heard of no incidents of anyone falling in.


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

so can we fish there anymore ??


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Carpman said:


> There is no ice at the pier also?
> 
> Thanks Arch....



Yeah, the pier at Avon usually ice free


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Stopped by today, saw 2 people fishing the pier. I don't know whether to try steel there or perch? I imagine there would be steel hanging out there? Also, need a long, long net from the pier!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

stopped at avon today and there is plenty of open water to fish. craig said the power plant cops let you fish some days and some days they chase you out. minnows and spawn sacs working the best. too far of a walk for me though.


----------

